

Pharo 1.4 released - lolgzs
http://www.pharo-project.org/news?dialog=pharo-1-4-released

======
svenvc
Yeah, this is really great, between 1.3 and 1.4 no less than 860 individual
issues were resolved.

Open source software is all about maintaining a constant forward evolution,
and Pharo is a great example of that.

------
seandenigris
FileSystem, Zinc, or Zodiac alone would have been enough to celebrate! It's
amazing what's been accomplished in a short time...

